# Do You Have Any Weird Hobbies?



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I will come clean and admit to the world I have a weird, though profitable, hobby. I am a big fan of online sweepstaking, and have won thousands in Yankee dollahs and three trips. I should add this figure to the Savings thread, because that's where my money comes from.  

What's your weird hobby?

I think my next favorite hobby is reading this board. I never expected to be addicted to it. You're all so fun and smart, and I thought I'd be kicked out for being an American invader.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> ....and I thought I'd be kicked out for being an American invader.


It's the American policy and decision makers that some have problems with, not Americans.

I'm glad you guys are not mad we burnt down the WhiteHouse - it was just as a joke, really...


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Sweepstaking? I don't see how thats weird. Perfectly normal, and you're getting money out of it, so what's weird about that?

No weird hobbies for me though.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> Sweepstaking? I don't see how thats weird. Perfectly normal, and you're getting money out of it, so what's weird about that?


A lot of Canadians are indulging in this hobby, too. But the rules are different.

Most of the contests are void in Quebec. To collect your prize you need to take a special test proving your competence. But there's no tax on the prize, which is something Americans envy. 

Not that you asked.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Most Americans I have met, casually or otherwise, are some of the nicest, caring, and well-intentioned human beings anywhere.

It is the religious right in America that gets my blood boiling. Heck, the religious right from anywhere in the world gets my blood boiling.

Mel


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> To collect your prize you need to take a special test proving your competence.


(2+2)x5/10=? is not exactly rocket science....


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'm glad you guys are not mad we burnt down the WhiteHouse - it was just as a joke, really...


Not to nitpick... but...

Much like Molson's old "I AM" commercial, some Canadians wrongly take credit for a phrase or event that the British should be credited for.

The White House was burned by the British in 1814.

The "I AM" phrase heard in the early commercials was right from a Monty Python skit about Queen Mary.

/useless trivia hobby


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Melonie said:


> Most Americans I have met, casually or otherwise, are some of the nicest, caring, and well-intentioned human beings anywhere.
> 
> It is the religious right in America that gets my blood boiling. Heck, the religious right from anywhere in the world gets my blood boiling.
> 
> Mel


There are plenty of Americans that are down-to-earth, chill people. I myself being one of them. However the dickhead Americans outnumber us by a long shot. I admit, the U.S. is filled with some ignorant people. But that doesn't mean there aren't many outside the U.S. As for the religious part, I was brought up Christian, but I don't follow up on all that religion stuff, IMO, its bull****.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

jicon said:


> The White House was burned by the British in 1814.


I knew this, actually. It was taught to us little Yankee nippers in grade school. I just figured that ArtistSeries is British. 

No weird hobbies then?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Not so much a hobby as a guilty pleasure. 

ehMac. I'm sure if told even 5% of the people I know that I have posted over 1000 times to a Mac oriented board, they would do that little twirly thing with their fingers next to their temples.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

jicon said:


> Not to nitpick... but...
> 
> Much like Molson's old "I AM" commercial, some Canadians wrongly take credit for a phrase or event that the British should be credited for.
> 
> ...


Heehee! Not to nitpick, jicon, but in 1814, Canada and "British" were the same thing.

Oh, who's kidding who? I _love_ to nitpick!!

Weird hobbies? Um, is collecting vegetarian cookbooks and dessert cookbooks a weird hobby?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Um, is collecting vegetarian cookbooks and dessert cookbooks a weird hobby?


Not if you share the results (yummy food) with your friends. You do consider us your friends don't you?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

jicon said:


> Not to nitpick... but...
> 
> Much like Molson's old "I AM" commercial, some Canadians wrongly take credit for a phrase or event that the British should be credited for.
> 
> ...


You maybe correct - Are we Canadians or are we still part of the monarchy?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I collect macintosh stuff and Original Movie Posters/Memorbillia and Movies.

Though I am interested in this sweepstakes stuff. Where do you go to enter these? Where do I get the chance to win some American sawbucks, I could use em!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Weird Hobbies? I'm a professional wrestling fan.  

It's even funnier when you get to know me. I'm kind of an artsy, philisophcal, intellectual type. So people are completely shocked when I tell them.

My latest addiction is WWE 24/7 with Rogers. I get to relive all the old school matches from my youth (not that I'm old... I'm 29).

A7


----------



## mamamac (Jul 5, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> I knew this, actually. It was taught to us little Yankee nippers in grade school. I just figured that ArtistSeries is British.
> 
> No weird hobbies then?


ohhh.... smooth and gracious to ArtistSeries.... so nice, just like my idaho yaya's

have hobbies but have neglected them - bit of painting, nothing weird but will try weird when I get back to the paints


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mamamac said:


> ohhh.... smooth and gracious to ArtistSeries.... so nice, just like my idaho yaya's


It was.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> It's the American policy and decision makers that some have problems with, not Americans.


Oh really. Does this quote ring a bell, "Did you expect anything less in Amerika?"?


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

I am weird! ....and I collect Friday the 13th Movie memorabilia (and other horror movie memorabilia). How's That?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Carex said:


> Not so much a hobby as a guilty pleasure.
> 
> ehMac. I'm sure if told even 5% of the people I know that I have posted over 1000 times to a Mac oriented board, they would do that little twirly thing with their fingers next to their temples.


Gee Carex, ME TOO!
I come home from my night shift, read through the newest posts, and add a thought or two sometimes. I quite enjoy this place, and the people that inhabit it. For me there's something cathartic about coming home from a wacky and stressful job, and perusing this community.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> Oh really. Does this quote ring a bell, "Did you expect anything less in Amerika?"?


Yes Vandave - I have no problems with Americans - I don't think that their present government and the values of Bush are showing the real America - hence Amerika. 
The poor in America don't really count to the present government and Neo-Cons. The war on "terror" is just one excuse to destroy the US.
Now, my partner and my two children have dual citizenship. 

There is a big difference between citizens of the US and the policies of the Bush crime family and cronies.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Carex said:


> Not so much a hobby as a guilty pleasure.
> 
> ehMac. I'm sure if told even 5% of the people I know that I have posted over 1000 times to a Mac oriented board, they would do that little twirly thing with their fingers next to their temples.


 Dr. G must be meshungina then.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I wonder what that makes me... I've posted over ten thousand times on an American Mac board (mind you, via three different handles over the space of about five years). Does that qualify as a weird hobby? Not these days, I'd guess. I like to paint pictures in my spare time, but that's neither rare nor weird.

Perhaps the question ought to be re-worded somewhat. Most of us with passionate hobbies are understandably loathe to see them as being weird. Most of us, anyway. Some folks are rather cheerfully open about the strange things they get up to.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Yes Vandave - I have no problems with Americans - I don't think that their present government and the values of Bush are showing the real America - hence Amerika.
> The poor in America don't really count to the present government and Neo-Cons. The war on "terror" is just one excuse to destroy the US.
> Now, my partner and my two children have dual citizenship.
> 
> There is a big difference between citizens of the US and the policies of the Bush crime family and cronies.


The word America refers to their country as a whole. By changing the wording of their country, you are stepping beyond criticism of Bush and you are generalizing their whole population. In my opinion, that is wrong.

Come on, do you really think Bush seeks to destroy the USA by engaging in the war on terror? Give me a break. I don't agree with a lot of what Bush is doing for foreign policy, but I still believe he loves his country and that he believes his actions are the best for his country.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> ...What's your weird hobby?


Without intending to, lately I seem to have begun a collection of music that's all at least 50 years old -- Louis Armstrong, Louis Jordan, Joe Venuti, Artie Shaw, Wynonie Harris, and lots of old blues masters like Howlin' Wolf, etc. In this age of Britney and Ricky ad nauseam, this has to be regarded as strange behaviour


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a collection of antique bottles. "alley's", torpedos, soft drink bottles, milk bottles, seltzer bottles, medicine bottles. I am not an expert and I haven't been actively collecting for a few years. Glass is nice to look at. 
Also, I have a few glass and ceramic insulators from telephone poles and a few crocks.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I just stopped collecting completely physical meaningless relationships with totally superfical and self abosorbed women, with durations based completely on their physical looks and 1-10 scaled bedroom performances. But i just quit, so now i think i will collect stamps.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> I still believe he loves his country and that he believes his actions are the best for his country.


We can debate this on another thread - Bush only care about Bush and his cronies...


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I collect hot sauce 

I also have a flashlight fetish... Well LED flashlights specifically...

Umm keeping fish is somewhat normal so thats not out of place. 

Oh I know. I like old computer and gaming consoles...

I have:
Atari 800XL with two 1050 drives, atari 1200 baud modem and tandy composite monitor

Commodore 64, 1541 drive, Raven printer, tape drive and fastload cartridge

Atari 2600 (old one with 6 switches) and a few games and controllers

Intellivision with a few games and a voice box.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Mac Yak said:


> Without intending to, lately I seem to have begun a collection of music that's all at least 50 years old -- Louis Armstrong, Louis Jordan, Joe Venuti, Artie Shaw, Wynonie Harris, and lots of old blues masters like Howlin' Wolf, etc. In this age of Britney and Ricky ad nauseam, this has to be regarded as strange behaviour


Not strange to me, in fact a very cool hobby indeed!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> Though I am interested in this sweepstakes stuff. Where do you go to enter these? Where do I get the chance to win some American sawbucks, I could use em!


I use this site mainly:

www.online-sweepstakes.com

This site has many Canadian sweepstakes, but it's mainly for U.S. residents. Try these:

http://www.canadasweepstakes.com/

http://www.somewhereincanada.com/contests/

http://www.contestcanada.com/

I can't vouch for the quality of these Canadian sites. I only use the first one I named. Google "Canadian sweepstakes" to find more. You won't be awarded any "American sawbucks" by entering a Canadian contest. Loonies only.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I used to design and build model spaceships from scratch. I still have my last creation in the basement somewhere. Maybe I should post a pic in the ehMac gallery.


----------

